# Control de 3 pistones, para mesa de cirugia



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

Cordial saludo,

Quisiera me ayudaran con este proyecto, resulta que en un hospital tienen una mesa de cirugía, que tiene dañada la tarjeta de control y resulta que no tiene arreglo es decir ya no hay remedio.

Pero resulta que tiene 3 pistones, bomba hidráulica, 6 válvulas con sus respectivos diodos protectores, tiene un banco de baterías de 12v con 4 baterías, la alimentación de las válvulas es de 25 voltios igual de la bomba.

Les cuento que los pistones no tienen finales de carrera, osea que si presionáramos cualquier botón o interruptor de movimiento la bomba continua funcionando pero si el pistón llega al final no pasa nada.


Tarjeta de control dañada














Marca MAQUET

1. Deben existir 6 botones para hacer los movimientos.
2. Cualquier botón o interruptor accionado debe encender la bomba, ademas del movimiento o accionar una válvula.
3. Quisiera agregarle poder hacer 2 movimientos a la vez, pero no se si deja de haber presión sobre las lineas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Existe una forma muy sencilla de accionar todo.
Empleas 6 pulsadores(No tienen retención, cuando los sueltas NO hacen mas contacto)
De cada pulsador mandas tensión a 2 diodos, uno va al control de la electroválvula válvula seleccionada y el otro al control de activación del motor.
De esta forma cada pulsador que acciones actúa 2 cosas, Motor y Electroválvula.

Supongo que el motor y electroválvulas se accionan mediante relees.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

Fogonazo

solamente existen 6 diodos con las valvulas, es decir la plaqueta que maneja los diodos esta sumergida en el aceite hidráulico.

la tarjeta controladora tenia como 13 BUK453 que controlaban el motor y valvulas, lo que esta dañado es que el microcontrolador la programacion ya es bastante vieja y al parecer el programa esta molestando hace 6 meses que empezo asi, es decir a veces pone todas las salidas para las valvulas en 25 voltios y de esta manera nunca van a funcionar.

El control o salida para manejar la hacen es con un BUK453 que creo es de 3A y aguanta hasta 100vdc


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Los diodos que te comente serían la lógica del control, los que tu comentas son los de protección para los BUK453 ante los transitorios del motor y electroválvulas.

Para ponernos de acuerdo:

Para (Por ejemplo subir la mesa) hace falta 
1) Encender la bomba
2) Activar la electroválvula de ascenso.

¿ Y para bajar ?
a) ¿ También se enciende el motor ?
b) ¿ Se enciende el motor en reversa ?


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

Exacto

Para subir la mesa es necesario

encender la bomba y activar la electrovalvula de ascenso

el motor es de un solo sentido por eso existen 6 electrovalvulas es decir 2 valvulas controlan el piston 1 ascenso y otra descenso

es lo mismo para cualquier posicion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Bien, vamos mejorando.

¿ Si quieres bajar la mesa se *enciende el motor* y la válvula de descenso ?


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

Es correcto, es decir no hay puente H para cambiar el giro del motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Ok, ¿ Pero el motor debe estar encendido incluso para bajar ?


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

El motor debe estar encendido para descenso o ascenso pues de lo contrario no habría presión sobre la linea para tal control.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2009)

Que raro lo que comentás , salvo que cada válvula de comando al mismo  tiempo libere la presión del otro lado del cilindro. O sea que si abre la de subir, libera la de bajar del mismo pistón ... sinó ¿dónde va ese aceite?

Tenés Joyticks industriales ! 

http://www.directindustry.es/cat/au...obotica/pedales-de-mando-joysticks-A-305.html

http://www.industrystock.es/html/palancas de pilotaje para la industria/product-result-es-86571.html






Suerte !

 [/url]


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

Mira esto, los led son solo demostrativos, no hace falta colocarlos, el MOSFET son los que tu tienes.

Es solo la parte de ascenso / descenso, los otros 2 movimientos son iguales.

Incluso si lo deseas se puede colocar un Switch límite de recorrido en serie con el diodo que corresponde a ese sentido de movimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2009)

Fogonazo , mejor que lo haga o con Joystick o con inversor con punto muerto o los pulsadores tienen que tener el NA y un NC en serie con el otro para evitar que por error aprieten los dos juntos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo , mejor que lo haga o con Joystick o con inversor con punto muerto o los pulsadores tienen que tener el NA y un NC en serie con el otro para evitar que por error aprieten los dos juntos


La cuestión era presentar una idea, por supuesto el esquema es TOTALMENTE mejorable.

Por ejemplo:
Switch de fin de recorrido.
Lógica de inhabilitación ante doble pulsado.
Etc, Etc.
Incluso manejar todo mediante un Joystic.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2009)

Está Ok , lo mio no es una corrección , solo una colaboración   

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2009)

Agrego un dato , muchos equipos tienen una válvula calibrada en cada sector, de manera que cuando llega al final del recorrido , la presión se eleva y abre ésta válvula liberando presión a carter , para que nada se rompa.

Éstas válvulas suelen estar calibradas por encima de la máxima fuerza que se supone deba ejercer el pistón y por debajo de la presión de ruptura del cilindro o de la bomba bloqueada.

Si es así , no llevan final de carrera.

Si el mantenimiento lo va a realizar personal del hospital . . . pondría reles o contactores en vez de transistores !


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo , mejor que lo haga o con Joystick o con inversor con punto muerto o los pulsadores tienen que tener el NA y un NC en serie con el otro para evitar que por error aprieten los dos juntos


Se supone que el circuito hidraulico es comun y corriente y esta bien hecho. Es decir, con valvulas antirretorno de dos vias y reguladora de presion a la salida de la bomba.
--> Si aprietan los dos botones juntos no pasa nada, se activan las dos bobina pero la valvula no se mueve. La bomba arranca, inmediatamente levanta presion y la valvula reguladora deriva el aceite a tanque.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Está Ok , lo mio no es una corrección , solo una colaboración


Y no lo tome como tal (Corrección).
Solo aclaré que solamente es una idea de proyecto, y como idea de proyecto cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2009)

Cierto , queda protegido desde la misma hidráulica !

Los transistores son de 100V 13A


----------



## oscareev (Abr 9, 2009)

El tanque contenedor de la bomba y las electrovalvulas, tiene una válvula para liberar presión, es decir no importa que el pistón llegue a su final y siga accionada la electrovalvula, el liquido hidráulico vuelve a hacer su recorrido y la bomba funciona normalmente sin problemas.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 10, 2009)

Cordial saludo.

Bueno gracias al circuito de Fogonazo hice otro circuito con unas pequeñas modificaciones, lo que si no se fue el calculo errático de la resistencia de 10k del optoacoplador que con ensayo y error lo hice funcionar.


Bomba en stop


Bomba en run

Bueno solo espero que me den recomendaciones si modifico o agrego, de todas formas agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2009)

yo digo que si ahi hay un microcontrolador es porque nos estamos obiando algo importante


----------



## oscareev (Abr 11, 2009)

Es claro y cabe destacar que el microcontrolador es un receptor de un protocolo serial inventado por los constructores de la mesa de cirugía, ademas de otras cosas, también les comento que del mando o control que posee los interruptores para los distintos movimientos, hay un circuito en acetato o membrana que cada vez que levemente se presione saca un valor de resistencia, que es el que enciende la bomba, pero utilizan otro microcontrolador para poder manejar esto por 2 lineas, es decir el cableado que trae la información del control solamente tiene 4 hilos, y pues se puede suprimir este sistema, simplemente dejando de lado los microcontroladores, como lo expuse anteriormente.

Bueno esto es algo como para salir lo mas rápido posible del problema con la mesa, teniendo un poco mas de tiempo es posible adaptar microcontroladores y hacerlo bien prolijo.

Lo que si no entiendo es para que utilizarían tantos BUK453 como lo ven en la primera fotografía, son 13. 

Pienso que tal vez de pronto lo utilizan para hacer un giro al motor, pero haciendo ensayos el voltaje nunca cambio de polaridad, es decir en los terminales del motor o bomba nunca cambio la polaridad de encendido es decir para cualquier movimiento solamente eran los 25 voltios positivos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2009)

otra pregunta: cuando se posiciona la mesa en su lugar, como se enclaba ya que al ponerle peso sobre el piston se podria mover. no sera que deja abierta 2 electrovalbulas a la vez?


----------



## oscareev (Abr 11, 2009)

Les comento que pronto haré mas pruebas del funcionamiento y ademas un soporte fotográfico para tener mas estrategias sobre el control de las electrovalvulas, ademas de un manejo manual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2009)

oscareev dijo:
			
		

> ... lo que esta dañado es que el microcontrolador la programacion ya es bastante vieja y al parecer el programa esta molestando hace 6 meses que empezo asi, es decir a veces pone todas las salidas para las valvulas en 25 voltios y de esta manera nunca van a funcionar.


 
Me quedé pensando . . .  ¿ cambiaste todos los capacitores , incluidos los de desacoplamiento de tantalio ?

Te cuento mi experiencia, placa madre de importante máquina, valor en EEUU U$S 5.000 , traerla a Argentina + gastos de envio + aduana + tiempo de máquina parada. La máquina hacía cosas raras!

Le cambio todos los electrolíticos y nada , desconfiaba poco de los tantalio de desacoplamiento , pero ya que estaba en el baile tanteo por allí . . . y la máquina salió andando de primera !

Fijate eso !

Saludos !


----------



## krit (Abr 12, 2009)

Si las electroválvulas son de tres posiciones y dos bobinas de mando como las que hay en el dibujo adjunto con unos simples pulsadores, diodos y reles puedes hacer un circuito de mando exclusivamente electrico, sin usar para nada electronica.

Este tipo de electrovalvulas son monoestables y si no llega tensión a ninguna de las bobinas la electroválvula corta el paso de fluido a los pistones y se quedan bloqueados. Y según se accione una otra bobina el fluido va un lado o al otro del pistón.

La señalizacion, si la quieres poner,veras que también es muy sencilla de implementar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2009)

oscareev dijo:
			
		

> Lo que si no entiendo es para que utilizarían tantos BUK453 como lo ven en la primera fotografía, son 13.


 
Pregunta . . . ¿no serán válvulas proporcionales?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 12, 2009)

Las valvulas proporcionales son carisimas, es demasiado lujo para mover una mesa.

Los 13 transistores llama la atensión, pero hay que tener en cuenta que necesita 6 para las electrovalvulas y probablemente use varios en paralelo para la bomba.
El resto puede ser para la activacion de accesorios que no tiene instalados.

Igualmente el pibe no va a tener que hacer un relevamiento del cableado para no tener que hacerlo de nuevo. Y ahi se vera como los esta usando.


----------



## oscareev (Jun 4, 2009)

El circuito que diseñe sirvio a la perfeccion ahora todo funciona con normalidad, ahora el cirujano me recomendo la tarea de hacerle un control inalambrico a la mesa y pues ya tengo los modulos de 434Mhz y los respectivos codificadores para hacerlo.

Y ahora voy a utilizar un microcontrolador muy pequeño para no poner uno muy grande pues lo que hay que hacer no es nada!

Sera que pronto me convertire en productor de mesas electronicas de cirugia?


saludos


----------

